# Yamaha Soavo-1 5.1 package + RX-A2030



## uaeproz (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, 


I'm new to this forum and newbie in HT world. I have a media server and I love to watch hours of TV series and movies. 

I have decided to go and buy HT. I found a deal: Soavo-1 5.1 package + RX-A2030 at a local shop in my city for around $5k. 

I'm living in a remote area.... In a city called Abu Dhabi. .. getting any system at that size will cost me around $500 only to ship it here. 

So, what do you think? Is it a good deal? 

Second question which I'm confused about... amplifiers and AV receiver (RX-A2030), what's the difference? I mean, the RX-A2030 works as amplifier right? I'm I correct?? Or should I buy an amplifier as well??? 

Does the amplifiers work with the RX-A2030?


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Abu Dhabi is and always will be my home town. Born and grew up there. Good luck to you and your HT joinery. Where are you living if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

The AVR is a combination processor and amplifier all in one machine.
The processor does the HDMI switching, video upscale, sound modes, and calibration.
The Yamaha 2030 is a good unit and should power your system just fine.

If you are getting two NS-901 speakers, two NS-BP400 speakers, one NS-C310 speaker, and a NS-SW300 subwoofer and the Yamaha RXA-2030 for $5k I think the price is good.
I know you are not in the USA, but consult http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/speaker-systems/home-speaker-systems/ to see if you are getting a good deal on the exact products included in the package.


----------



## uaeproz (Jun 6, 2014)

jamesfrazier said:


> Abu Dhabi is and always will be my home town. Born and grew up there. Good luck to you and your HT joinery. Where are you living if you don't mind me asking?


Small world 

I live in Alnahyan area.

I got myself a big 60 inch LED hooked to the media server. 

I need the HT just to make it perfect. 

The Yamaha distributor made me an offer and I wanna see if it worth buying it or should I look for something else. What do you think?


----------



## uaeproz (Jun 6, 2014)

chashint said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> The AVR is a combination processor and amplifier all in one machine.
> The processor does the HDMI switching, video upscale, sound modes, and calibration.


I checked this link, it's not what I'm getting. There is a review on the package that I'm talking about on sound and vision website but I couldn't post the link cause my account is restricted/new. 

I guess my package is discontinued.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Can you list what products come in the package?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/yamaha-soavo-speaker-system 
Is this the system?
Just going off MSRP the deal is good.


----------



## uaeproz (Jun 6, 2014)

chashint said:


> Is this the system? Just going off MSRP the deal is good.


Yup, this is the system. However, the prices listed there and the review are dated 2007 - that is 7 years ago so the prices surely dropped from that year. Don't you agree?


----------



## uaeproz (Jun 6, 2014)

jamesfrazier said:


> Can you list what products come in the package?



1- Soavo-1 tower. 
2- 900C center-channel speaker. 
3- 900M surround. 
4- 900SW subwoofer. 
5- RX- A2030


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

uaeproz said:


> Yup, this is the system. However, the prices listed there and the review are dated 2007 - that is 7 years ago so the prices surely dropped from that year. Don't you agree?


Well a lot has to be considered when you are considering this type of purchase and value.

Abu Dhabi looks like a big modern city, but that does not necessarily mean there are a lot of choices when it comes to selecting home theater equipment so availability comes into play.

I have no idea if the government there adds import taxes on this type of equipment, the consumers in the US benefit from "free trade" in the sense we are flooded with cheap China products but much of the manufacturing jobs have been lost as a consequence to that.
All I am saying is taxes can greatly affect the price you have to pay.

It is reasonable to think a discontinued product line might be available for discount, but where else can you find it ?
What are your other equipment options ?
Are there other shops in your city to purchase from ?

Of all the equipment that goes into playing audio at home the speakers affect the sound the most and are the most personal choice.
I have not heard the Yamaha speakers, so I cannot compliment them or criticize them.
The only thing I can see is the original MSRP.

Electronics can be judged much more effectively from user reviews and specifications, I would judge the AVR on a scale of good, better, very good, best to be in the very good group.
I am confident you will be very pleased with it.

If possible listen to the system and others that are in your price range and pick what you love the best.


----------



## uaeproz (Jun 6, 2014)

chashint said:


> Well a lot has to be considered when you are considering this type of purchase and value.
> 
> Abu Dhabi looks like a big modern city, but that does not necessarily mean there are a lot of choices when it comes to selecting home theater equipment so availability comes into play.
> 
> ...


We have import customs of 5% on everything except for computers and its components.

I've managed to negotiate the deal even further and bought for around 4.5k plus a stand for the surround


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Good, keep working it and maybe it will get even better.


----------

